# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  8 đặc sản nổi tiếng của Nha Trang - Ẩm thực Nha Trang

## Meoluoi9x

Du lịch biển Nha Trang với bãi biển đầy nắng quanh năm, bầu trời luôn khoáng đãng, trong xanh - một màu xanh của vùng Địa Trung Hải như đang đợi chờ bước chân du khách. Đến với Nha Trang, du khách sẽ có dịp thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản nổi tiếng. Ẩm thực Nha Trang phong phú, nhiều món ngon vật lạ. Đặc biệt là hải sản Nha Trang ngon và chất lượng có tiếng.



Du lịch Nha Trang
Chuyến du lịch sẽ thật uổng phí nếu bạn không thưởng thức món ăn mang đặc trưng của Nha Trang. Một trong những món không thể bỏ qua đầu tiên là:

*1. Bánh canh chả cá Nha Trang:*

Có 2 loại chả cá: hấp và chiên. Người thích ăn chả chiên thì cho rằng nó dậy mùi thơm đặ biệt, người thích ăn chả hấp lại nghiện vị ngọt của nó. Nhưng dù là món nào thì những miếng chả luôn dai, mềm, ngọt và sẽ đậm đà hơn khi bạn chấm thêm một chút nước mắm tỏi ớt đậm đặc. Miếng chả là nguyên liệu chính của bánh canh hay bún cá. Sau khi đã lọc hết thịt, xương cá được dùng để ninh lấy nước, làm nên vị ngọt đặc trưng. Nếu bạn ăn bún cá, trước khi ăn đừng quên cho thêm vào ít hành tây, cà chua và hãy ăn kèm với rau sống.



Bánh canh chả cá Nha Trang
*2. Bánh căn Nha Trang:* 

Bánh căn nguyên liệu chính làm từ bột gạo, bánh được làm từ khuôn đất sét làm bánh khọt của người miền nam. Trước tiên người làm bánh sẽ làm bột bánh căn bằng cách hòa bột vào với nước,có thể cho thêm trứng gà hoặc trứng cút vao khuôn và đậy nắp lại chò bánh chín thì vớt ra.bánh được bán theo cặp.thoạt đầu nhìn bánh căn và bánh khọt rất giống nhau nhưng bánh căn lại không dùng dầu, không ngậy và giòn như bánh khọt.



Bánh căn Nha Trang
*3. Yến sào:* 

Yến Nha Trang là một trong những đặc sản nổi tiếng chất lượng và bổ dưỡng. Nha Trang vùng đất cư ngụ cả hàng ngàn con chim yến về đây làm tổ. Khi đi du lịch, bạn nên ghé qua vài nơi mua về làm quà cho gia đình hoặc người thân. 



Yến sào Nha Trang
*4. Gỏi ốc:* 

Ốc Giác là loại hải sản khá quen thuộc của người dân vùng biển miền Trung, đặc biệt là ở Phan Thiết. Một con lớn trung bình từ 1,5 đến 2 kg. Từ ốc Giác người dân ở đây chế biến ra nhiều món ăn, đơn giản nhất là món ốc giác luộc.

Thịt ốc được cạo rửa sạch cho hết chất nhờn, mang luộc chín rồi xắt mỏng chấm nước mắm gừng, tỏi ớt pha sắn rất ngon.Hấp dẫn hơn là món gỏi ốc giác. Luộc chín ốc rồi xắt sợi, cùng với thịt ba chỉ hoặc thịt lợn nọng (phần cổ) cũng luộc chín, xắt sợi. Đu đủ sống bào mỏng, rau răm xắt nhỏ, hành tây, đậu phộng rang, hành phi… nước mắm, tỏi, ớt, chua, ngọt.



Gỏi ốc Nha Trang
Trộn đu đủ, rau răm, hành tây và ốc, thịt luộc, rưới nước giấm đường pha lẫn với nhau rắc đậu phộng và hành phi lên. Ăn kèm với bánh tráng .Ốc giác mới đánh bắt lên bờ là ốc tươi, thịt ốc tiết ra chất nhờn thì thịt sẽ ngon ngọt hơn tự nhiên. Còn ốc khô ráo là ốc đánh bắt đã lâu ngày, thịt có mùi hôi.

*5. Bánh xèo mực:* 

Từ tháng 2-8 Âm lịch hàng năm, ngư dân đánh mực mành chong từ tối, sáng ra đã có sản phẩm tươi ngay bãi biển. Bánh xèo mực Nha Trang có kích thước giống như chúng ta thường thấy bán ở vỉa hè Sài Gòn nhưng hấp dẫn và chất lượng hơn nhiều. Ngoài những thành phần bắt buộc, thì nguyên liệu chính để tạo nên “tên tuổi”cho món đặc sản này là mực ống và tôm tươi



Bánh xèo mực Nha Trang
*6. Nem nướng Nha Trang:* 

Nem gồm có 2 loại: nem chua và nem nướng. Mỗi thứ nem có vị ngon riêng, tuy nhiên, ngồi bên bếp than hồng, chưa ăn đã gửi thấy mùi thơm ngọt ngào của thịt nướng, man mát của đủ thứ rau sống khiến món nem nướng hấp dẫn thực khách hơn. Còn nem chua được ưa thích để mua làm quà mỗi khi rời xa thành phố Nha Trang. Nước chấm được pha chế với công thức riêng từ hỗn hợp thịt heo băm, nếp giã nhuyễn, tương, đường, nước mắm, muối, tỏi, và một số gia vị khác làm nên món nem cực kì hấp dẫn dạ dày thực khách.



Nem nướng Nha Trang
*7. Sá sùng:* 

Đây là món không được nhiều người biết đến ngoại trừ dân biển, vì sá sùng sống trong cát của những bải biển khá nhiều. Sá sùng rất đắt, vì quá trình bắt không đơn giản, có khi lên đến 3.5 triệu đồng cho 1 kg sá sùng khô và từ 300-500VND cho 1 kg sá sùng tươi trong các nhà hàng khách sạn khu vực. Nhưng thịt sá sùng thì ngon cực kỳ. Sá sùng được chế biến rất công phu như: tươi thì nấu xáo, làm canh; khô thì tẩm ướp nướng, nấu cháo, phở.



Sá sùng Nha Trang
*8. Mực một nắng:* 

Món là như một món được rất nhiều dân sành ăn và dân nhậu yêu thích đến nghiện. Mực một nắng vừa dòn, vừa ngọt tới từng thớ thịt. Khi nướng lên mùi thơm phưng phức đến không thể cưỡng lại. Ven biển Nha Trang bán rất nhiều, nhưng khi mua bạn nên dò và trả giá, vì đặc sản ở đây bán thách khá nhiều, nếu không bạn sẽ bị hố to đấy.



Mực một nắng Nha Trang



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## dung89

Nha Trang nhiều món ngon ghê ta

----------

